# new olympic wrestler in the making



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

my new little guy ( about 7-8 weeks old ) has finally decided he wants to play with my hand. so when i am reaching ion the cage he starts to wrestle with my hand. he does not bite at all and loves to bounce around my hand. when i take my hand out and leave it at the door to entice him out he will grab ny finger with his mouth ( not biting just grabbing ) and he pulls me back in to the cage to wrestle some more :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww bless him


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aww so cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

speakin of which my ratties wreste with my pen or pencil if im writing!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

You should try to take a vedio of that! if u have a web cam or something!! i take mini vedios of my little ones all the time lol.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ive only just worked out how to get pics online give me a few months and i will try to work it out lol im learning slowly hehe im so dumb sumtimes!


----------

